# Single Shot Shotguns 410 , 20 and 12 Gauge



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Some of you Santa's may have promised a firearm for your starting to hunt youngster. I might be able to help. First off I would not recommend the 12 Gauge for any youngster. These guns have 19 inch foldaway barrels and all weigh under 5 lb. They are all chambered for 3 inch shells. Along with the foldaway stock they all have provisions for shortening the stock as per removing two or one section of the buttstock. These would be great for someone who has not hit their growth spurt yet. 

The 12 gauge is a little different as it comes with 3 choke tubes. I can see this as a perfect gun for turkey hunting. Its compact size and setup would be perfect for hunting the big birds. I could never see using a repeater for turkeys anyway but of course that is left up to the hunter. 

I am located in Mahoning County near Berlin Lake. Guns can be seen by appointment. All three guns are brand new unfired in the box. They were made in Turkey. My personal opinion is they are lot of gun for the money. My starter gun was a beat up old 410 Stevens. Please study the attached pix to see if you agree with me .

The 3 guns are all identically priced @ 165. 00 each. All three come with 2 extra screw sets to accommodate whatever length you need. If you would like to talk to me about them PM me for cell phone #.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Sent ya pm on 410


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

All pms answered


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Would the guy that asked about all 3 and I responded that the 410 was spoken for but the 12 and 20 were still available contact me again. Somehow your conversation disappeared.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Bniemo- check your PM's


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

410 picked up and gone


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

12 gauge has been sold only the 20 gauge remains. Really nice gun with lots of features.


----------

